# Where to buy rabbit meat?



## George in NH (Jun 24, 2002)

I have played around with the idea of getting meat rabbits but before I do I'd like to find out what rabbit meat taste like. I have looked around for rabbit meat but have not been able to find a place that sells it. Is there any grocery store chains that sell rabbit meat in the northeast?


----------



## Kristinjo (Apr 7, 2007)

I wish you lived closer to us! We have 32 rabbits to butcher this weekend. If you like chicken, you will love rabbit. My family prefers rabbit to chicken. Deep fried, baked, any way shape or form....

If you have an organic food store, whole foods coop, etc. close to you, check there. If they don't have it, they will probably know who will. Also, if you have any meat processors ( local butchers ) close by, they could steer you in the right direction.


----------



## clyde (Jan 22, 2006)

i live in Ottawa, Ontario. I found meat rammit in the Farm Boy Store up here.
At $6.00 a pound. Too many middle people.

clyde


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Try asking at the feed stores in your area, George. They will likely know who buys the rabbit pellets and therefore who you could buy a rabbit from to try it. 

Rabbit meat is a lot like chicken. To my taste it is much superior. It is fine grained and dense... high in protein and low in fat. You really feel like you are eating MEAT but it is mild and white like chicken. I suggest cooking it at a slightly lower heat and with a bit more moisture than chicken, because it just doesn't have the fat to keep it from drying out. 

One easy and tasty way to cook it is to put a layer of veggies (carrots, onion, mushrooms etc.) in a roasting pan, dust with your favourite herb, and add about a half a cup each of apple juice and water. Place the rabbit pieces on top, dust with pepper and herbs and cover with slices of bacon. The bacon bastes the rabbit and adds a great flavour to the veggies. Enjoy!


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

We Ate Our First Last Month The Kids Loved It, My Youngest Says Its Much Better Than Chicken.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

rabbit raised the traditional way is most similar in TEXTURE to chicken breast IMO but it tastes like rabbit (delicious & mild). wild rabbit tastes stronger but is still a delicious meat. free ranged or fed on garden waste will taste somewhere in between. pretty much any good chicken recipe will suffice.


----------



## George in NH (Jun 24, 2002)

Thanks everyone and especially Maggie for making me so darn hungry; that sounds like a tasty meal!

As it turns out, a friend from the poultry forum stopped by to visit me at home today. I was telling her I wanted to get meat rabbits but wanted to buy some rabbit meat first to see if I'd like it, she said the store right in town sells rabbit meat and rabbit sausage ( her daughter said she loves rabbit sausage) so I am going to go there tomorrow and get some rabbit meat.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

That's great! I'm sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## George in NH (Jun 24, 2002)

MaggieJ said:


> That's great! I'm sure you will enjoy it.


Hi Maggie,

I went to the little store in town and bought some rabbit meat. Can you believe it cost $30.00 for one rabbit????? I thought they were made of meat, bones and fur, not gold, silver and diamonds.  

I have it cooking right now using your receipe, thanks. I will let you know how it taste.

George


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Rabbit_ is _expensive to buy. I know I couldn't afford it unless I raised my own. Hope you enjoy your dinner!


----------



## haveto (Jun 5, 2007)

Was the rabbit you bought frozen, in a box?
If it was, don't be disheartened if it wasn't very good. 
Fresh young rabbit is a thousand times better, I promise.


----------



## George in NH (Jun 24, 2002)

The rabbit was frozen and in a plastic bag. It turned out great! Very tender and did taste a lot like chicken. It was so good that I am craving leftovers tonight. I think the receipe added a lot to the flavor and it was so easy to prepare.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Yippee! :bouncy:


----------

